

Last.fm founder says Apple F'd over online music subscriptions - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/lastfm-founder-says-apple-just-fd-over-online-music-subscriptions/

======
lotusleaf1987
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230710>

